# Sundowner 777



## Coal (Nov 23, 2009)

How do I turn on the inside horse lights? Thanks!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Coal said:


> How do I turn on the inside horse lights? Thanks!


 
Well I don't have a Sundowner but in my Exiss the switch is on the outside back rear door on the left hand side of trailer. Some are just inside the tack room door. I usually forget I have interior lights in the horse area as I don't tow to much at night...:lol: I forgot .... if you don't have batteries on the trailer then the trailer has to be hooked up to get power to the lights. Mine is an LQ.


----------



## shortbusgeek (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't have the 777, I have the 740 (4 horse head to head), but it should be about the same. If I remember correctly, the switch for those lights are on the back of the trailer - 2 on each side of the ramp (or door if you don't have a ramp). Ours has 4 switches back there, and I don't remember off hand which switch it is, but you should be able to find it easily enough.


----------

